# Pesantezza (d'animo): essere pesante



## Malcolmm

Salve,
sto cercando la traduzione corretta di "Pesantezza" (d'animo), vale a dire l'essere pesante, incapace di prendere le cose con leggerezza. "Heaviness" non so se puó essere adatto, mentre "dullness" sembra avere piú a che fare con na "situazione pesante" piú che con una "persona pesante", e comunque sembra indicare pií la noia che "l'attitudine al drammatismo".
Potete aiutarmi?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## LIFEATER72

Non mi viene in mente null'altro che _depressing person _inteso come persona deprimente, ma andiamo quasi sul patologico, però è meno pesante, scusa il gioco di parole, di _depressed person _(e qui siamo nel patologico). Aspetta altri suggerimenti....


----------



## Malcolmm

Grazie mille, peró effettivamente "depressivo" non è proprio la stessa cosa, per fortuna!


----------



## You little ripper!

_Someone who takes things (too) seriously_ might be an option. Some more context and a sample sentence might help, Malcolmm.


----------



## Tegs

Charles Costante said:


> _Someone who takes things (too) seriously_ might be an option. Some more context and a sample sentence might help, Malcolmm.



Amen! Context would make this an easier task


----------



## Malcolmm

Ok, "_Someone who takes things (too) seriously_ might be an option" é proprio il concetto esatto, l'unica cosa é che ho bisogno di un unico termine.
Il  contesto potrebbe essere semplicemente, per esempio, "Nella vita c'é  bisogno di piu leggerezza e meno pesantezza". Non é la frase esatta, ma  ugualmente il testo reale potrebbe suonare ancora piú strano (in pratica  dice che "la pesantezza uccide"), ma comunque il senso é quello.


----------



## Tegs

Malcolmm said:


> Ok, "_Someone who takes things (too) seriously_ might be an option" é proprio il concetto esatto, l'unica cosa é che ho bisogno di un unico termine.
> Il  contesto potrebbe essere semplicemente, per esempio, "Nella vita c'é  bisogno di piu leggerezza e meno pesantezza". Non é la frase esatta, ma  ugualmente il testo reale potrebbe suonare ancora piú strano (in pratica  dice che "la pesantezza uccide"), ma comunque il senso é quello.



Nel contesto qua sopra, direi: life should be taken a little less seriously


----------



## Malcolmm

Tegs said:


> Nel contesto qua sopra, direi: life should be taken a little less seriously



Teg, purtroppo non mi é utile nessuna  locuzione o perifrasi: ho bisogno di una sola parola, un solo sostantivo che traduca pesantezza (nel senso che vedo hai giá inteso).


----------



## Tegs

Ok, potresti tradurre pesantezza con varie parole: 
gravity
staidness
seriousness
solemnity

Comunque non ti saprei dire quale sia la migliore, siccome non ci dai un contesto concreto


----------



## Akire72

In effetti... Perché hai bisogno di una singola parola? Non si capisce...


----------



## Odysseus54

Io a dire la verita' sento usare abbastanza l'espressione "he/she is so heavy" , intendendo appunto quella qualita' di, come dire,  'awkward and slightly obsessive earnestness' opposite of 'lightness'. 

Is this what we are talking about ?  The girlfriend that always wants to talk about the relationship and communication, the friend that can't understand a joke etc. ?


----------



## Tegs

Odysseus54 said:


> Io a dire la verita' sento usare abbastanza l'espressione "he/she is so heavy" , intendendo appunto quella qualita' di, come dire,  'awkward and slightly obsessive earnestness' opposite of 'lightness'.
> 
> Is this what we are talking about ?  The girlfriend that always wants to talk about the relationship and communication, the friend that can't understand a joke etc. ?



Se dici he/she is so heavy, vuol dire lui/lei è molto grosso/a


----------



## Malcolmm

Odysseus54 said:


> Io a dire la verita' sento usare abbastanza l'espressione "he/she is so heavy" , intendendo appunto quella qualita' di, come dire,  'awkward and slightly obsessive earnestness' opposite of 'lightness'.
> 
> Is this what we are talking about ?  The girlfriend that always wants to talk about the relationship and communication, the friend that can't understand a joke etc. ?



Exactly! So you can confirm me "heavyness" can be used???


----------



## Odysseus54

Tegs said:


> Se dici he/she is so heavy, vuol dire lui/lei è molto grosso/a



You think the Beatles were talking about a lard ass ? 

When my wife ( Miami born and raised, but no _espeaky Espanis_ ) says that someone is 'heavy' , she means ( I always interpreted from the context )

*2 :* hard to bear; _specifically_ *:* grievous, afflictive <a _heavy_ sorrow> 
_*6 :* b_ *:* lacking sparkle or vivacity *:* drab _c_ *:* lacking mirth or gaiety *:* doleful 



Malcolmm - I suggest we wait for some confirmation.  I may be influenced by the meaning of 'pesante' and the equivalent in Spanish.  And maybe my wife is influenced by me - although it sounds quite unlikely..


----------



## pescara

To avoid the potential that heavyness might be interpreted in terms of weight, how about one of the following:
Gloominess
Mournfulness
Wretchedness

I prefer gloominess.

Ciao.


----------



## Tegs

Odysseus54 said:


> You think the Beatles were talking about a lard ass ?  Hehe!
> 
> When my wife ( Miami born and raised, but no _espeaky Espanis_ ) says that someone is 'heavy' , she means ( I always interpreted from the context )
> 
> *2 :* hard to bear; _specifically_ *:* grievous, afflictive <a _heavy_ sorrow>
> _*6 :* b_ *:* lacking sparkle or vivacity *:* drab _c_ *:* lacking mirth or gaiety *:* doleful
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolmm - I suggest we wait for some confirmation.  I may be influenced by the meaning of 'pesante' and the equivalent in Spanish.  And maybe my wife is influenced by me - although it sounds quite unlikely..



Erm, I've _never _heard 'heavy' being used in the way you interpret your wife uses it. Over here, _heavy _is another way of saying fat, and it isn't any more complimentary. He's a heavy lad = he's a fat guy. No other interpretation would ever cross my mind! If I heard someone using heavy to mean dull or hard to put up with, I would guess they were a native speaker of Spanish or Italian and didn't realise that it doesn't translate directly


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> Erm, I've _never _heard 'heavy' being used in the way you interpret your wife uses it. Over here, _heavy _is another way of saying fat, and it isn't any more complimentary.


Agreed. I might say someone's "heavy-going", to mean "pesante" in the Italian sense, but not "heavy".


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Agreed. I might say someone's "heavy-going", to mean "pesante" in the Italian sense, but not "heavy".


I like that! We also describe such a person as _someone who makes heavy weather of everything_, but it's not one word.


----------



## cercolumi

Charles Costante said:


> but it's not one word.


Vero, ma con il trattino ci assomiglia molto 
Mi chiedevo se una persona "leggera" si può chiamare invece "an easy-going" ?


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> I like that! We also describe such a person as _someone who makes heavy weather of everything_, but it's not one word.


You pinched that from us as well!

I can't think of just one noun to translate _pesantezza_ when describing a person, which is what Malc is after. _Heaviness_ it isn't, for sure.


----------



## london calling

cercolumi said:


> Vero, ma con il trattino ci assomiglia molto
> Mi chiedevo se una persona "leggera" si può chiamare invece "an easy-going" ?


_Easy-going_ is an adjective, not a noun: _Cerco's an easy-going person, _not_ "an easy-going"_.


----------



## You little ripper!

cercolumi said:


> Vero, ma con il trattino ci assomiglia molto
> Mi chiedevo se una persona "leggera" si può chiamare invece "an easy-going" ?


'Easy-going' without the 'an'. 

_The thing I like most about David is that he is so easy-going!
_
Otherwise,_ 'an easy-going person'.

David is an easy-going dude/person.
_


----------



## cercolumi

Thanks both guys! 
"An easy-going" was meant to be "an easy-going person". It wasn't that clear, was it?


----------



## Tegs

cercolumi said:


> Thanks both guys!
> "An easy-going" was meant to be "an easy-going person". It wasn't that clear, was it?



I think your meaning was clear, but just without the added 'person' it doesn't work in English - like London said, it's an adjective  On the same theme, I think heavy-going for me would be someone who was hard to put up with, but not necessarily a dull person - sorry to muddy the waters further


----------



## Odysseus54

Just checked with my wife - Miami born and raised, BSN, RN, no Spanish, little Yiddish and just a little bit of Italian - she gave me the following definitions of "heavy" as a 'moral' or 'psychological' qualifier :

" Someone who goes around and rains on your parade, stifles all spontaneity around him etc "

" Someone who has a lot of negativity, a lot of drama "

Earlier today, I had asked a young lady who works with me ( Atlanta born and raised, and almost done with a BA in Interior Design ) and she seems to agree with LC and Tegs.

This is becoming very interesting indeed..


Alabama, whaddyasay, pardner ?


----------



## You little ripper!

Heavy-heartedness (the state of being sad or miserable) might be an option. 



london calling said:


> You pinched that from us as well!


Well, we were transported here for stealing something as simple as a loaf of bread (the fact that we were starving and had no means of buying any was of no consequence ), so we thought we'd steal your language while we were at it. Since it has been in our possession, we have improved it enormously, made it a lot more colorful!


----------



## Tegs

Charles Costante said:


> Heavy-heartedness (the state of being sad or miserable) might be an option.
> 
> Well, we were transported here for stealing something as simple as a loaf of bread (the fact that we were starving and had no means of buying any was of no consequence ), so we thought we'd steal your language while we were at it. Since it has been in our possession, we have improved it enormously, made it a lot more colorful!



Haha, liking your reasoning for language theft - and I agree, not to mention the fact that the Australian accent is brilliant! 

As for _heavy-heartedness_, you can be a really nice person and be heavy-hearted temporarily, but your friends and family will still love you. Whereas I think we're looking for a word to describe a person who is hard to put up with in their natural, permanent state of pessimism and severe lack of joie de vivre


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> Whereas I think we're looking for a word to describe a person who is hard to put up with in their natural, permanent state of pessimism and severe lack of joie de vivre




Charles, go on, there must be an expression in "Strine" for this.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tegs said:


> As for _heavy-heartedness_, you can be a really nice person and be heavy-hearted temporarily, but your friends and family will still love you. Whereas I think we're looking for a word to describe a person who is hard to put up with in their natural, permanent state of pessimism and severe lack of joie de vivre


 Tegs_, heavy-heartedness_ can  be both a temporary state and a permanent one where the love of friends and family can wear very thin. Can't 'pesantezza (d'animo)' also refer to a temporary state? Maybe we need some more clarification on the Italian terminology.


----------



## You little ripper!

> Originally Posted by *Tegs*
> 
> Whereas I think we're looking for a word to  describe a person who is hard to put up with in their natural, permanent  state of pessimism and severe lack of joie de vivre.






london calling said:


> Charles, go on, there must be an expression in "Strine" for this.


_A right pain in the effing @rse!
_


----------



## Akire72

Sinceramente io ho sentito dire "Bisogna prendere la vita con più leggerezza" tante volte, ma mai ho sentito "Dovresti prendere le cose con meno pesantezza"!! Invece si dice molto "Mamma mia come sei pesante!" di una persona seria, criticona, negativa.


----------



## Akire72

Ho consultato il De Mauro che dà le seguenti definizioni per pesantezza:

1a. l'essere pesante, l'avere un peso notevole: pesantezza di un carico
1b. caratteristica di un tessuto, di un capo di abbigliamento e sim., di avere un certo peso e spessore e quindi riparare efficacemente dal freddo: pesantezza di una stoffa, di un cappotto
2. scarsa digeribilità: pesantezza di un cibo, di un pasto
3. sensazione di oppressione e di malessere che si avverte su una parte del corpo: pesantezza di testa, di stomaco, delle palpebre
4. fig., mancanza di agilità ed eleganza, goffaggine: pesantezza nei movimenti
5. fig., pesante staticità: pesantezza della struttura di un edificio, la pesantezza delle figure in un dipinto
6. fig., eccessiva ridondanza e ampollosità: pesantezza dello stile, della prosa di un autore
7. fig., forza, violenza: pesantezza di un colpo
8a. fig., l'essere opprimente, difficile da sostenere: pesantezza di una situazione
8b. fig., l'essere faticoso e impegnativo: pesantezza di un lavoro, di un compito
8c. fig., il risultare noioso perché eccessivamente serio, pedante, prolisso e sim.: pesantezza di una conferenza, di una conversazione, di un libro
8d. fig., gravità, rilevanza negativa: pesantezza dei danni subiti, la pesantezza delle conseguenze di un gesto
9. fig., l'essere duro e offensivo: pesantezza di un'accusa, di un insulto
10. fig., volgarità, cattivo gusto: pesantezza di una battuta, di un commento

Forse "oppression"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Glum bum is another expression we use in Australia to describe the eternal pessimist.


----------



## Holymaloney

Charles Costante said:


> Glum bum is another expression we use in Australia to describe the eternal pessimist.


... could my all time favourite _*sour-puss *_fit here ? http://www.thefreedictionary.com/sourpuss


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Sinceramente io ho sentito dire "Bisogna prendere la vita con più leggerezza" tante volte, ma mai ho sentito "Dovresti prendere le cose con meno pesantezza"!! Invece si dice molto "Mamma mia come sei pesante!" di una persona seria, criticona, negativa.


Sì, in effetti _pesantezza_ implica una mancanza di leggerezza: una persona che prende la vita con leggerezza (ma non necessariamente con superficialità) è _easy-going_. Si può dire "he's easy-going", come abbiamo già detto, e al limite si potrebbe dire "he's heavy-going"..... Aggiungo anche che non credo che "heavy", come suggerito da Ody, sia standard AE e un lettore BE capirebbe quello che ha detto Tegs: un ciccione.

Il problema è però il sostantivo. _Oppression_ secondo me esprime solo una parte del concetto di "pesantezza" in italiano. Probabilmente in inglese dovremmo mettere due o tre sostantivi in fila per rendere l'idea, tipo il _gloominess_ suggerito da Pescara (_gloominess, pessimism and oppression_), oppure servirci di un sostantivo preceduto da più aggettivi:

_A gloomy, negative/pessimistic outlook/approach to life - gloomy pessimism - pessimistic gloom_....

but none of these satisfy me.


----------



## Akire72

Nel frattempo Malcom ci ha abbandonato a noi stessi senza darci nessun contesto e senza dirci esattamente di cosa ha bisogno... Mah... Glum-bum mi pice moltissimo!


----------



## Holymaloney

Akire72 said:


> Mah... Glum-bum mi pice moltissimo!


Anche a me pice tanto


----------



## tsoapm

Must it really be _one_ word? What about "being hard work", for example?


----------



## london calling

Ay,  but we're up a gum tree with a glum-bum if Malc doesn't give us some feedback and some more context!

I personally will say no more on the subject until he comes back...


----------



## Odysseus54

LC, while we wait for Malc, can you comment on these two definitions of 'heaviness' found on the Free Dictionary ( I know, you'll say that you get what you pay for .. ) at http://www.thefreedictionary.com/heaviness, about 2/3 of the page down :



*2.**heaviness* - persisting sadness; "nothing lifted the heaviness of her heart after her loss"sadness, unhappiness - emotions experienced when not in a state of well-being*3.**heaviness*  - an oppressive quality that is laborious  and solemn and lacks grace or  fluency; "a book so serious that it  sometimes subsided into  ponderousness"; "his lectures tend to heaviness  and repetition"



Do you object to the above ?

A quote from "Battlefield of the Mind" by Joyce Meyer :

_"A negative person is no fun to be with.  He brings a gloomy overcast to every project.  There is a 'heaviness' about him.  He is a complainer, a murmurer, and a faultfinder. "_


----------



## Tegs

Glum-bum è bellissimo!  You learn something new every day. Direi che sour puss è una persona che si lamenta di tutto piuttosto che uno che è pessimista.


----------



## Tegs

Odysseus54 said:


> LC, while we wait for Malc, can you comment on these two definitions of 'heaviness' found on the Free Dictionary ( I know, you'll say that you get what you pay for .. ) at http://www.thefreedictionary.com/heaviness, about 2/3 of the page down :
> 
> 
> 
> *2.**heaviness* - persisting sadness; "nothing lifted the heaviness of her heart after her loss"sadness, unhappiness - emotions experienced when not in a state of well-being
> *3.**heaviness*  - an oppressive quality that is laborious  and solemn and lacks grace or  fluency; "a book so serious that it  sometimes subsided into  ponderousness"; "his lectures tend to heaviness  and repetition"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you object to the above ?
> 
> A quote from "Battlefield of the Mind" by Joyce Meyer :
> 
> _"A negative person is no fun to be with.  He brings a gloomy overcast to every project.  There is a 'heaviness' about him.  He is a complainer, a murmurer, and a faultfinder. "_



I agree with 2, but I wouldn't say a book or lecture _tended to heaviness_ as it says in 3 if I wanted to say they were a bit oppressive - that sounds odd to me.


----------



## london calling

Ody, I'd use "heaviness" like Joyce Meyer does, i.e. in quotation marks, because I wouldn't say that of a person (and neither would she normally, I bet, hence the quotation marks. That's a really good quote, however, because she defines a "glum bum" perfectly.

And of course I'm not arguing with the other definitions and examples free dictionary gives. Number 3 is closer to our meaning, but it's still not quite the same
.
'Nuff said! I'm going to keep my trap shut until Malc reappears.


----------



## Malcolmm

Mmmmm, what a bad luck, so I'm back on the starting point: how can I translate "pesantezza" in one word!?! (with no dashes!  )


----------



## london calling

Malcolmm said:


> Mmmmm, what a bad luck, so I'm back on the starting point: how can I translate "pesantezza" in one word!?! (with no dashes!  )


Non basta, Malc. Questo l'avevi già detto e ti abbiamo detto che ci vuole più contesto ( e magari una frase in cui inserire la parola). Pertsonalmente, senza ulteriore contesto, non saprei proprio che cosa dirti di più di quello che ho già detto. Ci rinuncio, a malincuore.


----------



## luway

Ho visto che è comparso anche _gloomy_, si potrebbe semplicemente dire: "Someone who's gloomy"?

gloomy: adjective, feeling distressed or pessimistic: _ I am by no means gloomy about the prospects for domestic industry_

Se penso a "Gloomy Sunday" della Holiday...


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao a tutti 
Mi reinserisco brevemente per un'altra mia curiosità.
_L'Insostenibile Leggerezza dellìEssere_ di _Milan Kundera_ _o The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ è un libro che si basa essenzialmente sulla distinzione tra "leggerezza" e "pesantezza" di animo, mutuati,  come contetti filosofici, dal tedesco.
Qualcuno tra voi lo ha letto e saprebbe dire come è indicata la "pesantezza" nella traduzione inglese?

Edit:
Mi rispondo da solo, _weightiness_, e segnalo questo articolo di Wikipedia che mi sembra molto interessante.
Se è _pesantezza d'animo_ che si deve tradurre perchè non contrapporre _lightness_ e _weightiness_?
In fondo, se è andata bene per i lettori di Kundera, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare per i lettori di Malcomm. 
Starà a lui eventualmente il contestualizzare.

Ciao lu!!! 

RiEdit: Sono riuscito a scrivere Milan Cundera stamattina, ante-caffè!!! Ora rileggendo mi è venuto un colpo! 
 Chiedo umilmente scusa ad uno dei miei autori preferiti!


----------



## Akire72

Wiki però contrappone "weight" a "lightness", non "weightiness". 
Comuque, io alzo bandiera bianca, senza contesto, senza una frase di senso compuito diventa una discussione sterile.


----------



## Tegs

cercolumi said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi reinserisco brevemente per un'altra mia curiosità.
> _L'Insostenibile Leggerezza dellìEssere_ di _Milan Cundera_ _o The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ è un libro che si basa essenzialmente sulla distinzione tra "leggerezza" e "pesantezza" di animo, mutuati,  come contetti filosofici, dal tedesco.
> Qualcuno tra voi lo ha letto e saprebbe dire come è indicata la "pesantezza" nella traduzione inglese?
> 
> Edit:
> Mi rispondo da solo, _weightiness_, e segnalo questo articolo di Wikipedia che mi sembra molto interessante.
> Se è _pesantezza d'animo_ che si deve tradurre perchè non contrapporre _lightness_ e _weightiness_?
> In fondo, se è andata bene per i lettori di Kundera, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare per i lettori di Malcomm.
> Starà a lui eventualmente il contestualizzare.
> 
> Ciao lu!!!



Si, weightiness va benissimo nel contesto di cui parli (that is, _the weightiness of being_, as opposed to _the lightness of being_). Comunque, non funziona per descrivere una persona...


----------



## Tegs

Akire72 said:


> Comuque, io alzo bandiera bianca, senza contesto, senza una frase di senso compuito diventa una discussione sterile.



Sono completamente d'accordo. Parliamo di qualcos'altro?


----------



## Malcolmm

hahahaha Alllllloooora, gente.
Visto che volete il contesto, eccovelo (il video é in spagnolo ma le immagini sotto sono in italiano): http://www.behance.net/gallery/One-of-the-Possible-Titles/2340482
Comunque, a dire la veritá, dato che il senso s'era ampiamente capito, il "contesto" (che serve appunto a individuare la corretta accezione della parola) era assolutamente inutile. Comunque se il termine weitiness é corretto, ed é la traduzione del romanzo di Kundera, allora é perfetto anche per il mio testo, quindi da paura. JAJA
Grazie a tutti! (a meno che non ci siano nuove precisazioni e correzioni da fare)


----------



## london calling

Malcolmm said:


> Comunque se il termine weitiness é corretto, ed é la traduzione del romanzo di Kundera, allora é perfetto anche per il mio testo, quindi da paura. JAJA
> Grazie a tutti! (a meno che non ci siano nuove precisazioni e correzioni da fare)


Weightiness!


----------



## arazzo

cercolumi said:


> _L'Insostenibile Leggerezza dellìEssere_ di _Milan Kundera_ _o The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ è un libro che si basa essenzialmente sulla distinzione tra "leggerezza" e "pesantezza" di animo, mutuati,  come contetti filosofici, dal tedesco.
> Qualcuno tra voi lo ha letto e saprebbe dire come è indicata la "pesantezza" nella traduzione inglese?
> 
> Edit:
> Mi rispondo da solo, _weightiness_, e segnalo questo articolo di Wikipedia che mi sembra molto interessante.
> Se è _pesantezza d'animo_ che si deve tradurre perchè non contrapporre _lightness_ e _weightiness_?
> In fondo, se è andata bene per i lettori di Kundera, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare per i lettori di Malcomm.
> Starà a lui eventualmente il contestualizzare.



Ciao Cercolumi 

Ho la traduzione inglese proprio davanti ai miei occhi  e la parola (come ha suggerito Akire) è "weight" (non "weightiness").  La prima parte del romanzo si chiama "Lightness and Weight."  



> "The heavier the burden, the closer our lives come to the earth, the more real and truthful they become. Conversely, the absolute absence of burden causes man to be lighter than air, to soar into heights, take leave of the earth and his earthly being, and become only half real, his movements as free as they are insignificant. What then shall we choose? Weight or lightness?”



Spero sia utile.


----------



## Malcolmm

arazzo said:


> Ciao Cercolumi
> 
> Ho la traduzione inglese proprio davanti ai miei occhi  e la parola (come ha suggerito Akire) è "weight" (non "weightiness").  La prima parte del romanzo si chiama "Lightness and Weight."
> 
> 
> 
> Spero sia utile.





Ok, abbiamo un problema. haha
Allora, Arazzo, potresti assicurarmi che in nessuna parte del libro viene utilizzata la parola "Weightiness" invece di "weight", perché nel caso preciso che mi hai citato, forse dire: "Che dovremmo scegliere dunque? Il peso o la leggerezza?" magari potrebbe andare bene, ma forse altrove la parola "weightiness/pesantezza" é ugualmente e propriamente usata, e se cosí fosse a me suona meglio..
Potresti (tu o chi altri) confermare con altri passi???
Grazie mille!


----------



## cercolumi

Sia tu che Akire avete assolutamente ragione.
Se non avessi scritto ciò che ho scritto alle 7 di mattina avrei potuto leggere con più attenzione la pagina di Wikipedia che avevo postato invece di dare la contrapposizione _Lightness/__weightiness per scontata. _
_The lightness/weight opposition remains the  most ambiguous of all. Kundera then asks, should one live with weight  and duty or with lightness and freedom?_


----------



## arazzo

Malcolmm said:


> Potresti (tu o chi altri) confermare con altri passi???
> Grazie mille!



Sì, posso confermare con altri passi:  



> [...] the myth of eternal return states that a life which disappears once and for all, which does not return, is like a shadow, without weight [...]





> We might find this division into positive and negative poles childishly simple, except for one difficulty: which one is positive, weight or lightness?  Parmenides responded: lightness is positive, weight negative.





> The only certainty is: the lightness/weight opposition is the most mysterious, most ambiguous of all.




... È tutto (credo).   "Weightiness" non c'è.


----------



## Malcolmm

arazzo said:


> Sì, posso confermare con altri passi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... È tutto (credo).   "Weightiness" non c'è.



Grazie mille!


----------

